# Budget electric sprint Kart?



## nikch86 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hello.
I just blew up my motor and got a thought to convert the kart to to electric power.

Here is what I'm looking for:

$500 budget
KT100 performance or better.
60-65mph 
15-20 min run time.
130lb (motor+electronics+batteries) ideally

I'm just testing if it is possible. I do not care how it will look as long as it will meet these requirements. If my budget is too small or the kart will be way too heavy, I will keep it gas powered.

Thanks.


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Have checked http://www.evalbum.com/type/GOSC


----------



## nikch86 (Apr 22, 2013)

This is a cheapest motor I found so far.
It is $375 and is 25lb. 
So I would have $125 and 105lb to spare. 

http://www.thunderstruck-ev.com/motenergy-me0909.html

I can get 4 UPG 12v 18AH batteries. $140 48V(total) 72AH 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/UPG-4-Pack-Black-12V-18AH-M6-T6-Audio-System-Battery-Replaces-Odyssey-PC680-/130840841136?pt=US_Rechargeable_Batteries&hash=item1e76b8cbb0

And no money left. Is there a cheaper way to get what I need?


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Quick and fast cost money. Unfortunately, electroquick costs at least twice what gas does. About the only way to get equivalent cost is to find a build that some poor soul is abandoning. Look for someone who is tired of building a bike or small car.


----------



## winzeracer (Apr 3, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I am also building a racing kart, although it is not a budget build, it may give you some ideas. Here is the link

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/silent-scream-build-thread-75205.html

I am expected to have the performance you have described, however the motor alone is 5 times your total budget. My Motor/Batt/Controller weight is 26+65+11= 102 lbs if you add in wire, contactor fuse, ect... it is about 130lbs. So your goal is doable just probably not in the price range you would like.

Brock


----------



## nikch86 (Apr 22, 2013)

One of the days on the track I saw an electric sprint kart and he was fast, very fast. I was too busy with my kart to ask him any questions.
Then, when I blew my motor, it just came to my mind to research if it was doable with my budget. I guess it is not, at least at this time. Will see in the future, EV components should get much cheaper as the popularity grows.
For now, I will buy a KT100 and race it.


----------



## stonny9 (May 8, 2012)

I posted a build list here http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/racing-kart-build-help-73776.html

You need at least $2000 in electric parts to react your goal. To get a good estimate look around and create a spread sheet or part/prices.


----------



## stonny9 (May 8, 2012)

nikch86 said:


> This is a cheapest motor I found so far.
> It is $375 and is 25lb.
> So I would have $125 and 105lb to spare.
> 
> ...


Those batteries are too small. The amp hr rating on batteries is usually over 20 hr. The faster u draw the energy out the less you get and the life span of the batteries is severely reduced. You really don't want to take the agm/non-lithium batteries past 50% did(depth of discharge or the recharge lifespan is reduced again. I am not sure on the exact size batteries but I would get at least 50 ah of the correct battery type.


----------

